# Recycled wood outdoor table done



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Out of the shop and on the patio where it belongs. I'll use it to set things on while barbecuing.

Made from scraps of glu-lam beams.

I still need to make a carving on the little plaque on the side.

Bret


----------



## Skeaterbait (Jul 28, 2009)

Hmmmm, Wow just doesn't seem to cover it.....


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

*Impressive!!*

And, when not being used for barbeque items, can be used as a jack stand for working on the car! Nice, sturdy table. Very nice, and I love the finish and the claw-foot legs. Good Job!


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

very nice job keep up the good work!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice matter a fact maybe to nice for outside use. :thumbsup:


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

really nice ... that solid construction should make it last a lifetime even outside.

How much does it weigh?


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*I have not weighed it*

It takes two people to move it, I would guess it's about 200#. It's stout.

Bret


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

rrbrown said:


> Very nice matter a fact maybe to nice for outside use. :thumbsup:


+1.

I'd stick that in my living room. Nice job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Great table, would make a very nice piece in your living room.


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

WOW ... nice job .. I really like the legs .. Should be able to throw a whole side of beef on that puppy.

be sure to post pics of the carving ..


----------



## G Fresh (Mar 22, 2009)

The first words out of my mouth after seeing the finished product was... 'holy crap!' Very nice.


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

In picture 4, clamped to the right side of your workbench, what is that thing? It has a handle that looks like you would turn it or something?


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

mjdtexan said:


> In picture 4, clamped to the right side of your workbench, what is that thing? It has a handle that looks like you would turn it or something?


Texan,

Wow this is an old thread. The thing you asked about is a little hand grinder. I like it because it's hard to burn your tools with it. I use it mainly to touch up my lathe tools. I use a wet wheel and a strop to get things really sharp.

Bret


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

Lola Ranch said:


> Texan,
> 
> Wow this is an old thread. The thing you asked about is a little hand grinder. I like it because it's hard to burn your tools with it. I use it mainly to touch up my lathe tools. I use a wet wheel and a strop to get things really sharp.
> 
> Bret


Sorry about turning up old threads. Sometimes when reading them I forget they are old. I was (and still am) looking at all the treads in the project showcase that has the word table in the title. Advanced search feature works well here. I do not own a lathe yet and will have to do tapered legs for a while. I am wanting to focus on tables for a while.


----------



## Ostie (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm glad you resurrected this old thread. I've very impressed with the table but I do have to say, Lola Ranch, nobody likes a show-off!


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Ostie said:


> I'm glad you resurrected this old thread. I've very impressed with the table but I do have to say, Lola Ranch, nobody likes a show-off!


Osti

I'm not quite sure if I'm being complimented or chastised. I enjoy sharing my work and posting photos and getting feedback from other wdwrkrs. If that is being a "show off" then I'm guilty.:laughing:

Thank you

Bret


----------



## Ostie (Dec 19, 2010)

Lola, I was joking. That was most definitely a compliment. I am in awe at your skills.


----------



## apprentice (Mar 31, 2010)

Definately a 5 star winner. Maybe a stupid question, but i'm guessing you carved the feet using the chisels in the 3rd pic from top. I'm a novice and so was wondering the skill level involved in taking on something like that. By looking at your other photos in your projects album my guess is that you've been doing this for, dare i say, quite a few years? Well sir, it's encouraging to see the results. Also, more thumbs up for making it out of recycled stock. If it was my work it would be placed in an air tight, fire, water, bullet, radiation, etc. proof container under high security.......:laughing: Well done!


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

What G said.... holy _S_crap!


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

apprentice said:


> Definately a 5 star winner. Maybe a stupid question, but i'm guessing you carved the feet using the chisels in the 3rd pic from top. I'm a novice and so was wondering the skill level involved in taking on something like that. By looking at your other photos in your projects album my guess is that you've been doing this for, dare i say, quite a few years? Well sir, it's encouraging to see the results. Also, more thumbs up for making it out of recycled stock. If it was my work it would be placed in an air tight, fire, water, bullet, radiation, etc. proof container under high security.......:laughing: Well done!


Thanks for the nice comments. After a year, the table is holding up well outside with a polyurethane finish. The joinery is of good quality but I do consider this a "rustic" piece. I kept the top in three separate sections, unglued, so they could move independently. I think that was a good call for an outdoor table.

I use it next to the BBQ to hold all the cooking stuff and serving.

Yes I carved the feet with chisels. The carving is of poor quality. I am a novice carver although a veteran woodworker of 40 years. 

Bret

Bret


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

Lola Ranch said:


> Thanks for the nice comments. After a year, the table is holding up well outside with a polyurethane finish. The joinery is of good quality but I do consider this a "rustic" piece. I kept the top in three separate sections, unglued, so they could move independently. I think that was a good call for an outdoor table.
> 
> I use it next to the BBQ to hold all the cooking stuff and serving.
> 
> ...


Dude, that carving stuff is great. I dont have that, you do. I really wish I did though. I would love to hand stuff like that down to my childrens's children.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

SteveEl said:


> What G said.... holy Scrap!


Ditto


----------

